# 설득시키다 Vs 납득시키다



## Meyna

What's the difference between 설득시키다 Vs 납득시키다?

For example, this sentence uses '설득시키다' -
그래 너희가 나를 설득시켰어

But what if I use '납득시키다' instead, is there a nuance or a difference in the sentence?


----------



## jenna j

설득하다 : It contains meaning to persuade someone who doesn't agree with your idea or opinion.
납득하다 close to "understanding or accept". 

but "~~시키다" means making someone do something, so I think it's pretty similar as long as you use "설득하다, 납득하다" with "시키다", you can think like..


"넌 나를 설득시켰어-You persuade me"  --> At first, I didn't agree with your idea, but you explained to me why I have to agree, so now I agree with and believe your idea.

"넌 나를 납득시켰어 -  At first, I couldn't accept your idea. But you explained it to me so now I can understand and accept your idea.


----------



## SeasnailSalad

I'd say *설득시키다* is when *you persuade someone to agree on your ideas (so the person you persuaded will be on your side and do/say pretty much the same things*, while *납득시키다 simply means you have someone listen to you and understand the way you pursue)*

For example, you would persuade him/her if you want to get married to the same-gender partner. So you guys get married if you got a yes from the partner after persuading him/her, and then you guys be on the same side. That would happen when you 설득시켰다 someone. However, those who listened to you carefully and ended up understanding your lifestyle actually don't have to have the same-sex marriage, but they could just support you and want you (two) to live happier when you 납득시켰다 someone. You can also think of 납득시키다 as you need to 납득시키다 first in order to 설득시키다 someone.


----------



## Meyna

SeasnailSalad said:


> I'd say *설득시키다* is when *you persuade someone to agree on your ideas (so the person you persuaded will be on your side and do/say pretty much the same things*, while *납득시키다 simply means you have someone listen to you and understand the way you pursue)*
> 
> For example, you would persuade him/her if you want to get married to the same-gender partner. So you guys get married if you got a yes from the partner after persuading him/her, and then you guys be on the same side. That would happen when you 설득시켰다 someone. However, those who listened to you carefully and ended up understanding your lifestyle actually don't have to have the same-sex marriage, but they could just support you and want you (two) to live happier when you 납득시켰다 someone. You can also think of 납득시키다 as you need to 납득시키다 first in order to 설득시키다 someone.


Omg, thanks so much!!!! Your explanation rocks and I understand better than ever!!!!!


----------

